# suggestions on bluetooth hearing protection



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm looking for some bluetooth hearing protection for those long monotonous sanding sessions. Currently I'm using something like this neckband ear plug (mine are the cheap blue and orange ones from HD): https://www.amazon.com/Walkers-Game-Neckband-Hunting-Earplugs/dp/B079ZPVW8C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1544107483&sr=8-4&keywords=neckband+ear+plug

They're ok for most things. I love that I can just hang them around my neck and they're always available for quick jobs here and there. What I don't like is when the band rubs on my shirt collar it amplifies the sound in my ears, and after a couple hours with the shop vac screaming and the ROS humming away, my ears still ring a bit when I take them out when I'm all done. Not sure if the NRR isn't enough or they just don't filter out the frequency of my shop vac quite enough or what. But for these reasons I think I'd like to try an over-the-ear solution. I could be convinced otherwise, however.

I think my criteria are - highest NRR possible (would like better than 20/22 for instance… maybe 25+), comfortable while wearing glasses, and not hugely bulky. I've seen a bunch with AM/FM radio - I'll never use this so I'd like to avoid the bulk. I'd like to keep it under $100 if possible.

So - what's your suggestion for the most comfortable, best NRR, bluetooth-only (no radio) over-ear style hearing protection that works ok with glasses? Thanks!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I use 3M Worktunes. I posted a review of mine a while back. They're pretty good, especially now that they're generally cheaper than when I bought them. I've seen them periodically at Costsco for even cheaper than they are on Amazon.

I prefer headphone style rather than earbud style noise protection.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9578
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7970
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3106


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> I use 3M Worktunes. I posted a review of mine a while back. They re pretty good, especially now that they re generally cheaper than when I bought them. I ve seen them periodically at Costsco for even cheaper than they are on Amazon.
> 
> I prefer headphone style rather than earbud style noise protection.
> 
> - jonah


Thanks



> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/9578
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/7970
> http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3106
> 
> - torus


This isn't exactly helpful. I've done a search on LJ and found those exact reviews. The only one that's relevant is the first. I'm not going to base my decision off a review from 2012. I've also read reviews and rankings online but they all contradict each other. I understand it's a bit subjective, but I'm asking YOUR experience with TODAY's products.

I do appreciate the responses though. Any other input?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The second of those is my review. The exact same product is still on the market. I gave you my experience in the first post and there's more in the review. Charles' review is also excellent.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I use 3M worktunes, after trying to use the Dewalt headphones (painful to wear and poor noise reduction) I bought at Homer's Depot and Rockler's AO Safety offering (same problems) as well as the Iso-Tunes Pro Noise ear buds (even worse) I finally bought the 3M Worktunes and they are comfortable as well as providing very good noise reduction. You can even insert a set of ear plugs when running the planer and not have to worry if the ear muffs will painfully push on the ear plugs.

BTW - LJ reviews are generally pretty good and unbiased. We review what we use and say whether we like something or not. If you read the follow up comments on a review you should get a good idea as to how well liked a product is. I generally don't read other reviews if I can find a review on LJ.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes, I tend to favor LJ reviews too. I just reread my posts and I came across as a jerk - I apologize. I've just put a couple hours into researching already and found conflicting info online, and only a few reviews here. Maybe I just need to do a bit more sleuthing.

For comparison, here's some reviews I found online:
article 1: https://secretstorages.com/best-bluetooth-hearing-protection/
article 2: https://www.wearableinear.com/bluetooth-hearing-protection-headphones/
article 3: https://www.stoptheringing.org/the-best-bluetooth-hearing-protection-options-for-2018/

Article 3 recommends a Protear unit as best pick, article 1 recommends it as 8th pick, and article 2 says avoid it at all costs. Aye caramba.

It seems as though the 3M worktunes consistently comes towards the front of the pack. They just look bulky, and I don't need the radio, so I was hoping something else would come up. But, maybe it's a minor detail.

Thanks again.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I generally put the ear muffs as soon as I get out to the shop, then spend the next couple hours working. I don't take off the ear muffs that way I don't have to remember where I put them. I don't even notice they are there.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks guys for the reviews of the 3M worktunes. Seems to be the gold standard.

Has anyone used the 3M Worktunes Connect? Seems a bit smaller and lighter without the radio, rechargeable battery, same NRR:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0723CYHPZ/ref=as_li_tl/?imprToken=NRw9q3g7XVVGruiHpaj02g&slotNum=13&ie=UTF8&tag=secretstorages1-20&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=w61&creativeASIN=B0723CYHPZ&linkId=018d35e99847d4900930eb4e88d6377f


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I bought these earbuds back in July. I mainly use them in the gym 5 days a week and they have held up fine. They are very comfortable and sound just as good as any wired earbuds I've ever used (and better than some I've used). And they are by far the most comfortable bluetooth earbuds I've ever used. A lot of wireless earbuds put a battery/volume box-thing on the wire. I find those tend to pull all of the slack to the one side and is quite uncomfortable. And I find that tightening up the wire to the back of my head pulls the earbuds out when I move my head around. All of that stuff is located on the right earbud on these. It makes it very compact and comfortable to wear.

One of the options for the ear tips that come in the box is a foam tip that feels like a foam ear plug. I have squeeze it between my fingers before inserting it in my ear. These are the only tips I use.

I would not use these alone in the shop, especially when using the router or planer. I have a pair of 3M Peltor Optimes 105 30dB earmuffs (cost me about $20, but amazon does not carry them anymore) that would fit nicely over them, I think. I have a big head (most regular baseball style hats are too small for me) and the 3M's are so comfortable, I'll forget I'm wearing them.

That's complete bluetooth hearing protection for about $40. I may just pick up another pair of those earbuds for the shop.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I just saw some bluetooth hearing protectors at either Lowes or Home Depot. On sale for $39.99 from $60ish. I actually thought about getting some since the proce was right. They were white and black, don't remember brand, but could probably find online.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

> Thanks guys for the reviews of the 3M worktunes. Seems to be the gold standard.
> 
> Has anyone used the 3M Worktunes Connect? Seems a bit smaller and lighter without the radio, rechargeable battery, same NRR:
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about switching to these as well. I currently use bluetooth earbuds underneath my shooting earmuffs. A lot of people like those ISO earbuds, but they don't offer quite as much protection as over the ear ones do. People don't realize that sound also gets into your ear canal from behind and in front of your actual ear.

I think you've put me over the edge and I'm going to ask for a pair of these for christmas.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I've not used the Connect version of the worktunes, but they look like pretty much the same product sans the radio. That would be a net positive for me, since I never, ever use the radio. I even cut off the antenna because it kept hitting things above my head in my old basement shop.

Go with the Connect, I'd say. If you don't like them, Amazon has a good return policy.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

That was kind of the way I was leaning. I'll write a review when I've got some experience with them!

Many thanks, everyone.


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

Isotunes pro. Awesome. Check em out.


----------



## Elax (2 mo ago)

Any updates? I'm looking for bluetooth hearing protection now. Thanks for sharing your experience, but since time passed, it would be great to find out other recommendations.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Well I've been using the 3M Worktunes for a handful of years now. They're great and I definitely recommend them. Battery life is really, really good. They're comfortable - maybe a little warm in the summer months outside though. Sound quality is meh, but that's not really why I bought them.

I use them for most things in the shop and around the yard. I keep a regular pair of ear muffs hanging next to these though for longer our louder things, like my planer or a longer table saw session, because the sound isolation isn't as good on the Worktunes. For really long and really loud things, like sanding for hours next to my shop vac, I'll actually put in some regular ear plugs first, then the Worktunes over top. Turn the volume up on the Worktunes and you can still hear it but it cuts out the environment even more. This way I can still have my podcasts/ music and not have ringing ears in the evening . Overall they're good. Recommend.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

+1 on IsoTunes Pro. I've had a pair of them for maybe three years and love them. I leave my MP3 player on a shelf in my shop and can move around the entire shop without losing the Bluetooth connection. Noise reduction is great as is the sound quality.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

GaryCK said:


> +1 on IsoTunes Pro. I've had a pair of them for maybe three years and love them. I leave my MP3 player on a shelf in my shop and can move around the entire shop without losing the Bluetooth connection. Noise reduction is great as is the sound quality.


This is what I use also. Stumpy Nubs always has a discount code.


----------



## Chenier (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been using the Worktunes Connect for two years now and am totally happy with them. I wear them for hours in the shop. They're good enough that usually I can't tell if the shop vac is on or not. Enough sound gets through from the machine I'm working with (sander, table saw, miter saw etc) that I can tell if the woodworking is going well or not.

The Worktunes Connect has a rechargeable battery built in now, but no radio. I can easily go all day on one battery charge.

I've no experience with the IsoTunes so can't offer a comparison.


----------



## DougC (Mar 10, 2011)

This may be a dumb question but has anyone ever used Bose noise cancelling headphones in their shop? They are bluetooth and connect to my phone. I use them for conference calls and streaming music besides on planes. Never thought of the shop.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I have seen lots of people using the Bose or Sony WH-1000XM3/4 in the shop. Frankly I question how well they can effectively cancel noises as loud as in the woodshop, but they do a phenominal job with droning background noise for sure. They aren't officially rated so I steer away from them personally. I love mine for desk work though.


----------

